# Mensaje (anulado) perdido



## mssg

Me llevó casi una hora escribir un mensaje y cuando lo envié se había borrado porque ""no estaba registrada"" y sí lo estaba, tenía el registro delante de mis ojos .No es la primera vez que me pasa. ¿No habrá alguna forma de recuperar lo que me dio tanto trabajo escribir (al foro de terminología especializada)? Se los agradecería mucho porque necesito la respuesta a mis dudas y no lo puedo escribir de nuevo. mssg


----------



## belén

Hola mssg,

He movido tu mensaje al foro de comentarios y sugerencias.

Lo siento, desgraciadamente no hay ninguna posibilidad de recuperar tu escrito. Fue mala suerte que justo en el momento de darle a "enviar" hubiera algún fallo de sistema que hizo que aparecieras sin registrar.

Te recomiendo que cuando entres en el foro, siempre uses el botón "recordarme" ya que eso ayuda a que no se te desconecte del foro si llevas un rato sin actualizar la página.

Un saludo,
Belén, moderadora


----------



## mssg

Hola, belén, gracias por avisarme qué me conviene hacer si el mensaje es largo. También me gustaría saber cada cuánto hay que actualizar la página y cómo se hace. En cuanto al mensaje anulado, pensé que tal vez hubiera una papelera o algún "tacho de residuos" del que se pudiera recuperar. Gracis, mssg


----------



## fenixpollo

Algunas personas han reportado que si no tienes tachada la cajita "recordarme/remember me", el sistema te rebota después de 15 minutos de inactividad; otras personas han dicho que son 30 minutos.

El sistema, por lo que sepa yo, no hace respaldos o borradores de los mensajes que están en proceso de redactarse, y por lo tanto no hay manera de recuperar tu mensaje.

Te recomiendo dos cosas, si vas a colocar un mensaje largo:
1) Que verifiques que los contenidos cumplan con las reglas del foro donde los vas a colocar (algunos foros limitan el número de palabras que se pueden traducir en un solo texto).
2) Que redactes tu mensaje en Word u otro programa (utilizando Verdana, texto tamaño 10, para evitar problemas de formato) y que lo copies y pegues al foro.

Siento la molestia y tu pérdida de tiempo en esta ocasión.


----------



## ewie

fenixpollo said:


> 1) Que verifiques que los contenidos cumplan con las reglas del foro donde los vas a colocar (algunos foros limitan el número de palabras que se pueden traducir en un solo texto).


¿No es también verdad, FP, que los foros limitan la largura de cualquier post que sea _[1.000 palabras]_?  ¿No es posible que, aún si Mssg no se hubiera visto desconectada, el sistema no habría aceptado un post que llevó casi una hora de redacción?

Otra cosita, Mssg, recomiendo que mantengas tus preguntas las más cortas posibles


----------



## mssg

Gracias, fenixpollo, trataré de seguir escribiendo mensajes breves y si alguno es largo lo enviaré como tú me indicas. Saludos, mssg


----------



## mssg

¿Qué tal, ewie? Mi mensaje era largo pero no de 1000 palabras (ya lo habrás visto). Lo que sucede es que yo soy muy lenta para tipiar y tengo muy poco tiempo. Por eso me preocupé tanto. ¿Cuáles son las preguntas que tengo que acortar? Saludos para ti también , mssg


----------



## fsabroso

fenixpollo said:


> Algunas personas han reportado que si no tienes tachada la cajita "recordarme/remember me", el sistema te rebota después de 15 minutos de inactividad; otras personas han dicho que son 30 minutos.
> 
> El sistema, por lo que sepa yo, no hace respaldos o borradores de los mensajes que están en proceso de redactarse, y por lo tanto no hay manera de recuperar tu mensaje.
> 
> Te recomiendo dos cosas, si vas a colocar un mensaje largo:
> 1) Que verifiques que los contenidos cumplan con las reglas del foro donde los vas a colocar (algunos foros limitan el número de palabras que se pueden traducir en un solo texto).
> 2) Que redactes tu mensaje en Word u otro programa (utilizando Verdana, texto tamaño 10, para evitar problemas de formato) y que lo copies y pegues al foro.
> 
> Siento la molestia y tu pérdida de tiempo en esta ocasión.


Hola mssg:

Como ya han dicho, lo mejor:
1. Marcar "recordarme", el casillero se encuentra justo a la derecha de donde colocas tu nombre de usuario.
2. Escribir en otro programa de texto (Word, Wordpad, etc.)

y algo que hago a veces, cuando la conexión no esta estable, antes de enviar el mensaje lo copio:
- seleccionar el texto y botón derecho del mouse → copiar, o 
- seleccionar texto y usar tecla control + tecla "C"

Saludos y suerte


----------



## ewie

mssg said:


> ¿Cuáles son las preguntas que tengo que acortar?


Lo siento, Mssg ~ yo creía que hablabas de una _pregunta_ en tu primer post aquí y no de una _respuesta_


----------



## Aserolf

fsabroso said:


> Hola mssg:
> y algo que hago a veces, cuando la conexión no esta estable, *antes de enviar el mensaje lo copio:*
> *- seleccionar el texto y botón derecho del mouse → copiar, o *
> *- seleccionar texto y usar tecla control + tecla "C"*
> 
> Saludos y suerte


 Esto es exactamente lo que yo hago porque también a mi me ha pasado varias veces y la verdad es lo más sencillo que puedes hacer - no te quita tiempo y solo tienes que "pegar" tu mensaje en un nuevo post.


----------



## mssg

Gracias, fsabroso, de hoy en más siempre voy a hacer lo que me sugieres. mssg


----------



## mssg

Aserolf said:


> Esto es exactamente lo que yo hago porque también a mi me ha pasado varias veces y la verdad es lo más sencillo que puedes hacer - no te quita tiempo y solo tienes que "pegar" tu mensaje en un nuevo post.


 

   Gracias a ti también, Aserolf, has sido muy amable. mssg


----------

